#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  What do girls do?

## Cujo

It's my daughters 4th birthday in a couple of days and while I never had trouble finding fun and interesting presents for my soon to be 9 year old son, I seem to be stuck on what to buy a daughter apart from Barbies (which is what she wants).
Also she's getting to the stage where she can 'do' stuff if you know what I mean.
My son got his first taste of go karts this weekend (I think this is going to be the summer of the karts), and as I watched him with my daughter I was wondering what activities she would like.
The boy is a bit of an action man type but I have no idea what do do with a young lady.
I suppose pretty much anything he does she can do but will it appeal? 
Tae Kwon Do,fishing, boogie boarding, swimming, bowling, and now karting have all been part of our weekend routine.
The missus would rather we sat around the house saving money and doing homework I'm sure, but I believe the kids should out of the house getting exercise and air.

Does a bit of modeling on the side.


When he's not







Any ideas for girls activities?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I started my daughter in Karate, along with her twin brother, nine years ago when they were 6. Stuck with it and is quite good...plus it gets them out of the house. She's starting a Tae Kwon Do Summer workshop tomorrow, so we'll see how that goes as well.

I have never treated them differently - I throw them both into everything - if one or the other doesn't like X activity, I'll hear about it.

----------


## VocalNeal

Whilst we all know females are "different" it is the 5 years diff that is the key. Otherwise i would say do exactly the same and see what she gravitates to?
Certainly the martial arts stuff. Useful in later life! Female learning to actually drive wouldn't go amiss:-)

----------


## ltnt

Exposure is the thing Koojo...test it and see.  If it works for her great if not plan B.  Its great being a father...most of the time.

----------


## Pragmatic

I have 2 girls, 6 & 7. Shopping is their thing. Give your daughter some cash and let her do her thing.

----------


## thaimeme

> Exposure is the thing Koojo...test it and see. If it works for her great if not plan B. Its great being a father...most of the time.


Yeah...
Exposure and suggestions will work.
Allow her to find her own niche - and then go with it.

----------


## nidhogg

> I have 2 girls, 6 & 7. Shopping is their thing. Give your daughter some cash and let her do her thing.


Four might be a wee bit early to start that sort of thing.....

----------


## Dapper

> I seem to be stuck on what to buy a daughter apart from Barbies (which is what she wants).


Lol.

About 15 years ago I had to buy a birthday present for one of my nieces. I went for a Barbie - thought I couldn't lose.

When I got to the party and gave her the present (expecting top marks) she unwrapped it, looked at it, took my hand, led me up 3 flights of stairs to her room, pulled out the drawer from under her bed, chucked the Barbie I'd just given her in with the seemingly 100's of other Barbie's and took me back downstairs again.

Go for something off the wall.

----------


## Dillinger

Anything Frozen mate, if you don't know half the words to this then you don't listen to her and should be up for child neglect :Smile: .




Or maybe a karaoke machine or bike






It's the new Ben fukkin 10  :Smile:

----------


## Dapper

> 


Whatever you do - DON"T BUY THIS MOVIE FOR YOUR DAUGHTER.

"LET IT GO.. LET IT GO!!!!!!" for fcn months I tell you.

That's just given me a brilliant idea.

Get her a brail learning kit. Mentally challenging yet audibly mellow.

----------


## Luigi

> Any ideas for girls activities?


Washing dishes.

Mopping.

Fetching beer.

----------


## Dapper

> Washing dishes.
> 
> Mopping.
> 
> Fetching beer.


Do you get any time off love?

----------


## peterpan

I have two girls 13 and 12, mopping, washing dishes and getting their old man a beer keeps me happy and I imagine if I am happy so, they are.

----------


## klong toey

If you boy likes go karts maybe your daughter might like to try a pony ride.
Not sure where you live but maybe able to find a decent riding school somewhere.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Four might be a wee bit early to start that sort of thing.....


Not with my kids. My missus gives mine too much of a free reign.

----------


## BaitongBoy

At first I thought you were screwing a bar table, Prag...

It's a Honda, innit?...

----------


## CNF55

Typically, little girls have a high affinity to horses.

Our 2 daughters (now 25 and 30) started when they were 3 or 4 with equestrian vaulting and took riding lessons when they were 6 or so and stayed with it until their late teens.

----------


## PeeCoffee

She's graced this earth with you as her father for the last almost four years.

What does she gravitate to ? What do you think she would like ?
(It's her birthday after all).
Take her out to the movie of her choice with popcorn. When you arrive back home - SURPRISE ! - birthday cake and the Barbie doll every four year-old girl has their heart set on.

In time when you're ready to focus on goal setting then you can push her out of her comfort zone a bit more.

Sure, golf lessons, chessmaster classes , swimming lessons, fencing, ice hockey, gymnastics and coding classes for her sixth birthday (!!!)  ;-)

----------


## Cujo

> Anything Frozen mate, if you don't know half the words to this then you don't listen to her and should be up for child neglect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe a karaoke machine or bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate but she really hasn't clicked with Frozen, maybe a bit too young.
Now DORA, that's another thing altogether.
I wish I could find a Dora back pack complete with 'MAP' but so far no luck.
It's tomorrow and I still haven't got her anything.

The boy on the other hand.
Birthday next month and I've already ordered his.

And of course.

----------


## Cujo

> Typically, little girls have a high affinity to horses.
> 
> Our 2 daughters (now 25 and 30) started when they were 3 or 4 with equestrian vaulting and took riding lessons when they were 6 or so and stayed with it until their late teens.


I am NOT buying her a fucking horse. Imagine the mess it would make in the apartment.
Anyway, thanks chaps for all the ideas and advice.

----------


## BaitongBoy

You guys have a happy birthday tomorrow, Dawg...

I just celebrated my daughter's bithday on the golf course with her Sunday...Wonderful day...

----------


## Cujo

> I have two girls 13 and 12, mopping, washing dishes and getting their old man a beer keeps me happy and I imagine if I am happy so, they are.


She does a bit of modeling and she's very much a girly girl, happiest surrounded by girly pretty things.
She told me she does her 'work' (modeling) to get money to give dad for beer.
Isn't she a good girl.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> She told me she does her 'work' (modeling) to get money to give dad for beer.
> Isn't she a good girl.


Heh...That's funny...Sounds like both you and Loy Toy are having a great time with the girls...Warms your heart, doesn't it?...

----------


## somtamslap

Great pics of the little ones Koojo.

Frozen. Bloody Frozen.

When my daughters first came to this country (England) they had never seen or heard of it. 

Within two days they knew all the words to that fucking song and were both kitted out in all the merchandise Cost me a packet but I hadn't seen them in almost a year so I let it go... let it go... I am one with the wind and sky. Get.out.of.my.head.YOU.TWAT.

Little girls all basically want to be princesses. Which of course they are.

----------


## armstrong

I got my daughter a Real Madrid football kit for her birthday.

----------


## Kurgen

> I got my daughter a Real Madrid football kit for her birthday.



Fool!  She'd have much preferred a Liverpool kit. :St George:

----------


## kingwilly

> Any ideas for girls activities?





> I have never treated them differently


Got it in one.

----------

